# Scratch Built Box Cab



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just completed my box cab locomotive in 7/8ths scale (1:13.7). I scratch built the frame and superstructure. In searching for a small motor to display, I ran across a 1:12 scale diesel, which fit nicely. I removed an electric motor from my wife's discarded chair dryer and fabricated a DC power supply. The Hughes label on it is an old tie tack. I fabricated two gauges for the interior. The horsehead on the front is also an old tie tack. The radiator on the rear is built from scratch from wood and screen material. I put a link and pin coupler on the rear and a claw coupler on the front. The cab runs via a powered truck from a commercial 1:20 scale F-8. I purchased an inexpensive R/C car and stripped the receiver and battery power supply out of it, which I instaled in a 4-wheel gondola . The battery power supply does well in running the powered truck. Scale speed is about 12mph according to my speedometer car. The LED headlight works via a small 12v battery and dropping resistor.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, very nice!! Good job!! 

That C-15 Caterpillar is a BIG engine, 550+ HP! That will be one FAST little bugger!  

Good job, looks great!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Warren,
In reality, the big Cat engine is not what would make it go. The Cat merely drives the DC generator it's attatched to and the electricity generated drives traction motors on each axle. I chose the Cat model because of its scale when a small V-8 or V-12 would have been more appropriate, but I could not find one with the right price and scale.


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

That's a great looking model. Is there a prototype for it? That's a great scale you're working in. Parts are large enough to work with without tweezers and a microscope. I build models at 1-1/2" scale. I chose this scale because I can utilize common building materials that are divisible by 8 giving me materials that are measured in fractions rather than decimals; a lot easier to cut a strip of wood on the saw at a fractional dimension like 3/32" instead of 0.095"; pretty hard to set up. Can you list some of the materials you use? I use 1/8" door skins for flat panels. It is easy to cut with a utility knife. There is a large variety of flashlights on the market that can be used for headlights as you have already discovered. There are many places where small electric motors are used and easily available at little or no cost. Your model is a perfect example of innovative thinking.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,
No prototype. I made it up based on my general knowledge of box cabs. I build in 7/8ths (1:13.7) because that makes 45mm track represent 2-foot gauge. I use Midwest basswood most of the time and on some models, Midwest walnut. I do not use balsa because it is too weak. I use K&S brass to fabricate some parts. I do not use flashlights for headlights. I model my own out of brass or plastic and use LEDs to illuminate them. I sometimes use 7/8ths scale pot metal parts or 1:12 scale dollhouse miniatures for details. I do not work from plans, but instead use a 7/8ths scale ruler to find the right sizes. Here is a video of a complete 7/8ths scale train that I built. No prototypes for these either, just my mind going nutz.


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

I enjoyed the video very much. I use only the reflector and bulb assembly from the flashlights. Looks like the hinges are from 1" scale dollhouse parts. I found some very small hinges on wood cigar boxes that I have been using. They sale out to a 4"x4" hinge in 1-1/2" scale. All the wood I use, I mill from common lumber, like 2x4's, 1x's, door skins and sometimes Midwest 1/16" plywood. I also find tongue depressors come in handy. Being retired, I have a lot of time to discover new materials to adapt for my models. My latest model is of the first diesel engine used on our rails. It was called an AGEIR or Alco, General Electric, Ingersol Rand boxcab. There is not too much information available. What info I did find, was compiled from rough drawings and photos. I made my own detail, construction drawings, but I deviated from certain details shown in photos. I combined some features from different versions of the engine to suit myself. I scratch built the trucks from aluminum and they are powered by small electric motors that I salvaged from a kids street car. I would post a photo, but I am not a 1st class member.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

When will Hazza receive his check out for duty in the box cab? 
Tom


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
*Oliver Suddin* should arrive here from Rob Bennett's any day now. He is being trained in England on how to negotiate 2-foot turnouts. I have his seat made, but I'm waiting to see how close to the throttle he needs to be before I install it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice little critter! 

Where'd you get the Cat engine?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray,
The engine is a Norscot die-cast Caterpillar C15 ACERT Engine Model, Scale: 1/12. I found a new one online for $18 and free shipping. It is highly detailed. It was heavy and wanted to tip the boxcab to the rear. So I made an air tank underneath the other end and filled it with lead pellets for balance. The weight gives the powered truck good traction.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, my comments were purely tongue-in-cheek! I think you've got a great-looking boxcab, and how nice to have the diecast engine provide real ballast as well! Nicely done!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl... You don't need plans for something like this. It comes from the mind, cluttered or uncluttered. 

It's super and just real cute...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl, that looks incredible!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks great! Always nice to see 7/8 scale stuff. 

Dave


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice stuff I dig that cat engine!


----------



## TeeCee (Jul 26, 2020)

weaverc said:


> I just completed my box cab locomotive in 7/8ths scale (1:13.7). I scratch built the frame and superstructure. In searching for a small motor to display, I ran across a 1:12 scale diesel, which fit nicely. I removed an electric motor from my wife's discarded chair dryer and fabricated a DC power supply. The Hughes label on it is an old tie tack. I fabricated two gauges for the interior. The horsehead on the front is also an old tie tack. The radiator on the rear is built from scratch from wood and screen material. I put a link and pin coupler on the rear and a claw coupler on the front. The cab runs via a powered truck from a commercial 1:20 scale F-8. I purchased an inexpensive R/C car and stripped the receiver and battery power supply out of it, which I instaled in a 4-wheel gondola . The battery power supply does well in running the powered truck. Scale speed is about 12mph according to my speedometer car. The LED headlight works via a small 12v battery and dropping resistor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

well since this post is over 10 years old.... its most likely the photos have been deleted


----------

